# The babies need names! :)



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

My doe Belle is due ant time from 12/21/08 - 1/14/09 as of 150. I'm leaning towards the first because she already has a huge udder and you can see movement of the kids. These will be my first registerable kids! :stars: I"m soo excited.
Then there is Bessie who is possibly bred and if so day 150 would be 12/17/08. I can't wait.
Hoping for :girl: :boy: :baby: from Belle and hoping Bessie isn't bred.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!*

Ooohhh. . . Christmas babies 

When can you start to feel the kids?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!*

I know I am actually kinda dreading the cold. The answer to your ? is that it really depends on the doe from what I have experienced. But by 4 months I would say you should definately be able to. I am not sure though.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!*

You can definately feel kid movement anywhere from 3 months on.....With all my girls I start to feel for flutters at the middle of the third month. Goatnutty....I am excited with you for those impending registered babies! I will have my first and only due mid March! I hope you get Christmas babies!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!*

Thanks, Liz. I really think Christmas babies would be nice other than the fact that I would be busy.... It is soo cool to see her stomach moving I really think there is three.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!*

I'm thinking bessie is bred because she seems to be getting bigger  ... Belle is still getting bigger and udder is bigger than before. I will get pic tommorow if possible cause it's already dark. Belle is on day 117. Has time stopped or what? :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!*

Sara...that is so exciting.....I am happy for ya.....you may end up with Santa... delivering you a Christmas gift....LOL..


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!*

Thanks Toth.Yep I"m very ready for this to be over. We had a 4-H meeting last Thurs. and we focused on kidding and how to assist so I am ready if needed (hopefully not).I was a little rusty since we haven't had kids in 2 years.LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!*



> Thanks Toth.Yep I"m very ready for this to be over. We had a 4-H meeting last Thurs. and we focused on kidding and how to assist so I am ready if needed (hopefully not).I was a little rusty since we haven't had kids in 2 years.LOL!


 It's like riding a bike... you never forget...LOL


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!*

So true!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!*

 .....good luck with your kidding..  :girl: :boy: :baby:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!*

Thank you very much. I am getting very anxious to have them here.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!*

I can't blame you....... and know the feeling.....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!*

ok now I know I'm not alone.LOL! I"m thinking about getting pictures and then starting a guessing thread and I'll let the person closest help name a kid(s). Good idea or no?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!*

Sara...that sounds like a great idea....go for it....


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!*

I rhink I will!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!*

I have another ? now. The past 2 days Bessie's backend has become a bright pink color compared to normal. Is this a sign that she is bred? :shrug:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!*

bright pink can be a sign of heat too - Isa's whole butt goes bright pink when she's in heat... the others just get a streak of pink/red


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!*



lesserweevil said:


> bright pink can be a sign of heat too - Isa's whole butt goes bright pink when she's in heat... the others just get a streak of pink/red


oh my gosh i know what you mean there

ying has been in heat like 24 /7 since like october.. her vulva is bright pink and swollen.. it seriously looks like she already had kids.. and they stretched it out..

she is so ridiculous


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!*

I haven't seen her in heat for a long time ( since she was in w/ buck) so I was jw because of that. :shrug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!-UPDATED!*

Day 140 is the 11 th at the earliest. Her cha-cha looks longer,udder is still growing, and she has dropped considerably! We will have babies very soon!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!~UPDATED~*

I haven't went to see her yet today because I had volleyball and other stuff but I"m mad because I can't get pictures since I can't find the camera and I told you I would like 2 weeks ago.Anyway if you still want to start guessing what she'll have you can but good luck!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!~UPDATED~*

Her udder is slightly larger...no other change :sigh: .


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!~UPDATED~*

Isn't the waiting part so much "fun"?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!~UPDATED~*

Of course it is! :angel: Does are angles and bring out the angel in me!(Far from it)


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!~UPDATED~*

Just another update- 1.a little amber discharge today
2.udder once again larger
Even my mom is excited (she dislikes the goats)!Watch her go on 140 (the 11 th) when I'm busy.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!~UPDATED~*

here are happy thoughts that she will wait till closer to the 13th!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!~UPDATED~*

Busy then to.LOL!
I have volleyball 2 hrs. on Sat. and Sun.
FFA friday
4-H Thurs.
Basketball -2x+ a week (5 days a week once the actual season starts)....I could go on.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!~UPDATED~*

Good luck with all that!!!

I have 16 does that will be spaced between March and June... so at least I will have some what of a break - but I believe I am going to have a nice sized clump of girls all going within a couple weeks


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: 1 MONTH LEFT!!!!!!!~UPDATED~*

Thanks!LOL!I only have 3 possibly to kid this month so we won't be over crowded but I"m starting to think I should lessen the activities a little cause I don't have any extra time at all.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 141 and counting~UPDATED~*

Udder continuing to get larger not much other than that! I want babies sooo bad!The  is ready now!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 141 and counting~UPDATED~*

I know the feeling ......and the agony of waiting... :help: :doh:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 141 and counting~UPDATED~*

Yeah I've been through this before and I already have a list of my friends that are coming to see them. They aren't even here yet!LOL!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Day 141 and counting~UPDATED~*

Sounds to me like you are going to have those babies VERY soon now! I wish you nothing but an easy kidding with healthy bouncin babies! :thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 141 and counting~UPDATED~*

Thank you very much Laurel Haven.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 and counting~UPDATED~*

Ligaments are gone and udder is a little larger. Hoping for Tuesday babies.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 and counting~GETTING CLOSER~*

She's going to go on Wednesday.,...just to make you wait even longer!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 and counting~GETTING CLOSER~*

Of course..we're supposed to get 3+ in. of snow tonight and an Icestorm tom. night. :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 143 and counting~GETTING CLOSER~*

that is no fun .....knowing your close to kidding, and the weather is going to be bad...  
I know exactly how ya feel..... :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 and counting~GETTING CLOSER~*

Thanks Toth- I'm already freaking out cause we haven't had kids for 2 years and now we are statring all over.LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 143 and counting~GETTING CLOSER~*

your welcome  
Awww...it's been a while...........don't worry ....you'll never forget how things are done..LOL  
but you must be exploding with anticipation and excitement..... :help: :shocked: :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 143 and counting~GETTING CLOSER~*

It is one of those things you never forget. I'm definately ready to explode! :GAAH: But it's a worth it right?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 145 and counting~GETTING CLOSER~*

Not much change maybe I'll get lucky and she'll go while schools out (due to snow) or while on Christmas vacay (after Friday!)


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Day 145 and counting~GETTING CLOSER~*

I hope she doesn't decide to go when you are getting you snow.

We had our second baby in the middle of a very bad storm. we had no electricity for 7 days. Lucky it was not cold, it was just from the weight of the now on the lines and some ice that snapped.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 145 and counting~GETTING CLOSER~*

Yeah I would much rather her wait till friday and I'll be around.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 145 and counting~GETTING CLOSER~*



> Yeah I would much rather her wait till friday and I'll be around.


 ray: 
I'll pray for Friday.... ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 145 and counting~GETTING CLOSER~*

Thanks Pam. I hope I don't have school tomorrow so I can observe her.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 145 and counting~GETTING CLOSER~*

pssh you REALLY think she'll go when you can observe her? :roll:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 145 and counting~GETTING CLOSER~*



lesserweevil said:


> pssh you REALLY think she'll go when you can observe her? :roll:


Well, of course not!That would be obserd (can't spell)!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

We have lots of discharge and no ligaments at all. I expect her to go within the next 24 hours. I have her in her kidding stall and can't wait to tell you all that we have babies!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

 Lets go girl!! :baby: :baby:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Thanks Ashley! I want goats!!! I want a :girl: & :boy: .NOW! :hair:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Oh by the way... :birthday: :dance: !


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Well....All I can say Sarah is that it's about time she starts getting down to business! Hope she goes very fast with :girl: :boy:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Lol thanks, just a couple more hours and I will be 21! Maybe she can wait a few more hours so they are born on my b-day? lmao :ROFL:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Thanks Liz...hopeing for an uneventful textbook kidding. ray:
I'll tell her to wait a few hours for ya. :wink:\
I feel really stupid and just remembered that it's my dad's b-day tom. too!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Well.....if they ARE born tomorrow, in honor of Ashley's birthday you can name them "Kaluha and Absolut" :slapfloor:

Sarah....how could you forget your pop's b'day?! I know...it's this does fault!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*



liz said:


> Well.....if they ARE born tomorrow, in honor of Ashley's birthday you can name them "Kaluha and Absolut" :slapfloor:
> :ROFL:
> Sarah....how could you forget your pop's b'day?! I know...it's this does fault!


You are absolutely right! I feel bad I have plans tommorow and they aren't with him.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Oh how exciting she sure does sound ready to drop those babies now. I sure do hope you get your :girl: & :boy: but most of all I just hope you get healthy, bouncing, beautiful babies... and that momma has an easy time doing so. :hug: 
I'll be checking in to see the outcome of this kidding. :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*



> You are absolutely right! I feel bad I have plans tommorow and they aren't with him.


yep........ they like to wait .......until you are not around.....they can be little boogers.. :roll:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*



liz said:


> Well.....if they ARE born tomorrow, in honor of Ashley's birthday you can name them "Kaluha and Absolut" :slapfloor:


  :cheers: 

Any news? Lets get spitting those kids out girl!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Well, we are still waiting...udder is really full (for a boer), she getting to where she doesn't want to be touched very much,no ligaments,still has discharge...come on girl! :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

:GAAH:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*



RunAround said:


> :GAAH:


 :GAAH: :GAAH: I'm gonna go check on her! (You shouldn't be to mad she did wait fir yiur b-day)LOL!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

REPORT: not a whole lot has changed since this morning but I forgot to mention that she is very vocal, won't stand still,and is unsure of what she wants...need more


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

When I got on here today I thought for sure we would a "baby report"... :shrug: Well she sure is getting you good, making sure you are a complete wreck before giving up those babies. 
You definitely surpass all requirements to be a member of the :hair: club!!!

Keep us updated on how she progresses... :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Hang in there ...Sara....I do feel sorry for your sanity... :shocked: :hug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*



toth boer goats said:


> Hang in there ...Sara....I do feel sorry for your sanity... :shocked: :hug:


Thank you Pam...may I ask what sanity you are talking about...LOL!



Laurel_Haven said:


> When I got on here today I thought for sure we would a "baby report"... :shrug: Well she sure is getting you good, making sure you are a complete wreck before giving up those babies.
> You definitely surpass all requirements to be a member of the :hair: club!!!
> 
> Keep us updated on how she progresses... :wink:


I will! I'm not really sure that is the ideal club to be in but I believe we signed up for it the day we layed our eyes on our first goat! :shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Ahhh she needs to go soon! :hair:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

She has ten more minutes in my Time Zone! You better be cuddling with some kiddos! :baby: :baby:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Just checking in...where are those babies? :shrug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*



RunAround said:


> She has ten more minutes in my Time Zone! You better be cuddling with some kiddos! :baby: :baby:


Sorry Ashley she's still holding on!


Laurel_Haven said:


> Just checking in...where are those babies? :shrug:


Still being stubborn and waiting to be born...I'm going to go check on her soon.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

I forgot to metion that it is below 0 with the wind chill today so I'm a little freaked out about keeping them warm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*



> Thank you Pam...may I ask what sanity you are talking about...LOL!


 Oh sarah.. :worried: :help: ..you probably have no sanity left by now.. :shocked: ..that doe... is really prolonging it .....isn't she......I feel so sorry for you... and for the temp being that low.... is just horrible and worry some.... :hug:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Just keep thinking about that full nights sleep you will finally get once those babies are here... :ZZZ: That will help you keep your sanity. Unless you completely lost it by now. :hair:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

good luck sara!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*



Laurel_Haven said:


> Just keep thinking about that full nights sleep you will finally get once those babies are here... :ZZZ: That will help you keep your sanity. Unless you completely lost it by now. :hair:


Afraid it is lost thanks for your help though!
Thank you Alyssa!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

I ahve another ? now...she keeps biting her sides...why? :shrug:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Probably because she's uncomfortable...seems like my does usually do that when they get close.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

I think you will end up with babies very soon Sarah! She's "nudging" those kids to get moving!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Oh Sarah.... :hug: :help:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Thank you, I just wanted to make sure that was normal...she looked about the same this morning I'll check her when I get home.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

nothing yet?!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

No, I took off work today to find out my aunt wanted me to stay with my cousin in KY. I have to work tom. and friday but I'm off Christmas day. It's supposed to be 55 tom. so maybe she will go when there is good whether? :hair: :GAAH: Need I day more?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

OH MY, I thought she would of had them by now.

Just more time to bake. I believe she is holding out for the nice weather. ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Christmas babies maybe :shrug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

About now is when you contemplate squeezing her until she pops...... :hair:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

anything to report??


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

She's going to wait until Sara has to be carried to the asylum . . . stickin' true to the code,ya know. . . .


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*



> Christmas babies maybe :shrug:


This is what I was thinking Stacey. Apparently this doe has something big planned out. Maybe she just wants to give you Christmas babies. :snow:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

I can't believe she's waiting this long! Let's hope she kids today without incident! Are we having fun yet? :shrug: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

no babies??? really :hair:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Squeezing her until she pops...tried.
She is still holdong out she seems more rerady today though,has some blood in the discharge today but not a lot. I'm thinking soon but I've been saying that for a week. I didn't go to bed until 4 a.m. this morning so I took off work. I don't have to go back until Monday so hopefully babies over the weekend.  Oh and I won't be getting sleep tonight either...I have to go to another party.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

I thought for SURE you would have beaten me to babies...I can't believe she still hasn't kidded! :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

yeesh!

come on those babies better be worth this wait!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Well Christmas has come and gone... :shrug: 
Maybe she wants to give you New Year's babies! :thumbup: 
After waiting this long for these babies... they will be so worth it! EXTRA SPECIAL! :stars:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

geez still!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Wow.. I hope complications no not arise. ray: I hope you get New Year babies.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

:scratch:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

WOW. I believe she is having them now and we are all just waiting for the news. (OK maybe wishful thinking)


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Not yet!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

What day is she on?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

153 if she took on the first date...otherwise it depends but nay time before 1/14/09 are her possible due dates. Refer to first post...I think I put it in there?
I want babies!!  :hair:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

wow.....not yet ??...I feel sorry for ya....... :shocked: :hair:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

I'm beginning to feel sorry for myself...on the bright side we had record high temps today in the 70's norm. is 30-40.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

I'm going to go out on a limb and say we missed the first date and she is waiting until Jan. Since I'm wrong so much of the time, maybe she'll go sooner! :shrug: I think you will have kids on the 7th of Jan. :hair: 
JMO, but I think that was her plan all along--to drive us ALL nuts and she has certainly suceeded!
Candy :sun:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

I have to agree with you Candy, I do not think she took on the first try.

(I really hoope she proves me wrong). Maybe she will give you New Years babies. Like 12:00. :stars:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

That would be ok.... she is getting there i guess. She was in with a buck the entire time so she could be due any time in between. I have to go back to school on the 6th so hopefully before then. I want to be able to spend a lot of time with them and I am going to have a hard time doing that if I"m in school so that is why I wanted them to be born before I go back.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

Oh and it's in the 30's again today. CRAZY weather!!! :scratch:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

No change as of last night...I'm at work but when I get home at 5 or so I will go check on her and let you all know if there is anything new.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

How many days would she be at now?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Day 148 and counting~ANY TIME NOW~*

It depends she was in w/ the buck for almost a month so anywhere from 154 to 134. I hate waiting.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid????????????*

Any pictures of her?

I hate the waiting to. That is why I dont let the bucks run with the does for a month. The waiting drives me crazy. Especially since we need to attend the births to remove the kids. Gotta have due dates on the nubians. Don't usually need exact dates on the pygmys except for Nica.

I have 2 due dates for two of my does and 3 for the other one.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid????????????*

I don't let the buck run w/ the does either I bought her bred.I don't have pics of her right now cause I'm at work but I can try to get some later if you would like.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid????????????*

yes please - we need pics!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid????????????*

ok I'll try but I have trouble with my computer at home. If I take pics on my camera phone and sent them to someone could they post them on here?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid????????????*

I've got the pics but they are on my phone and I can't get them to go onto the computer so...can anyone that has a cell let me send it to them and they can upload them? 
I went out to see her and relized her stomach is really hard today. She is eating bark. Why?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid????????????*

Oh ...man....... still the waiting game....it is sure a bummer when you aren't sure... when she was bred.... :doh:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid????????????*

pop her! haha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid????????????*

but SDK ..will it be a black head or white head...? LOL :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid????????????*

one of each at this rate..

ahaha


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid????????????*

:ROFL: :ROFL: :shocked: :shocked:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid????????????*

its like reliving twist ... just waiting and waiting.. oh maybe now??... nope.. waiting :ZZZ: :ZZZ: :ZZZ: :ZZZ: :ZZZ: :ZZZ: :ZZZ:


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid????????????*

Here's the photos. Sorry it a took a bit, I was riding my horse home when I got them. Lol. She's definately a big girl! lol Goodluck!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid????????????*

Thank you so much fcnubian. I know they aren't the best but they were all I could get by the time I got home last night.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid???? PICS ADDED!!*

It looks like her bag could get a little larger yet. I say you have a week or so left at least.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid???? PICS ADDED!!*

It doesn't do her justice...it is a lot larger than it looks in the pic but like I said I couldn't get better picture. Also why would she be constantly eating bark when she never did before.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid???? PICS ADDED!!*

You're welcome. Im glad I could help with the photos. :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid???? PICS ADDED!!*

Yeah otherwise there wouldn't be any cause I can't upload them at home and I don't really think about it at work.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid???? PICS ADDED!!*

I wonder why the pictures are like that. The goat can be just big as ever and it makes them look small.

Why doesn't the camera do that for me? :GAAH: :ROFL:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid???? PICS ADDED!!*

I wonder why it doesn't do that for me either...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid???? PICS ADDED!!*

wow ...how interesting ... :shades: ..a goat of a different color.....now that goat is rare....LOL :greengrin:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid???? PICS ADDED!!*

LOL! DOes anyone want to guess how many and when?


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid???? PICS ADDED!!*

Was she laying down in the one photo? The one that is a top view...


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid???? PICS ADDED!!*

no she was standing...


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid???? PICS ADDED!!*

Okie dokie

Im guessing twins maybe triplets. And I'm guessing she'll kid in a 1-2 weeks. But I am not 100% positive.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid???? PICS ADDED!!*

ok....she was a triplet so it is possible but then I have to bottle feed....oh well


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Will She Ever Kid???? PICS ADDED!!*

this is the mother's pedigree

EGGSFILE *ENNOBLED* 3/00

ZULU WARRIOR

*10138676

98363020 
DSM WOBBLES SA *ENNOBLED*

95257028 
96122044

DSM OB226

900181118

YB OUGHT TWO

96122041

DSM LEWIS 8B234

*10032874 
94233045 
ENGLISH P49

*10156368 
BMB BILLY RED

RAM H TOBIAS *ENNOBLED 2003*

94233044

DSM 9B96

99140096 
BMB BRAZOS BELLE

*10138676 
*TR3450

ENGLISH ANNA 
*10051231 
*TR4677

DSM WOBBLES SA *ENNOBLED*

95263021

96235073

96347007

*10020970 
96151003

SOUTHERN BELLE 
044110428 

*2341

*762/274

*607 
MWV BIG BOY

*10012886 
*2323

*762/219 
*1816

MWV K53

*10062801 
95193008

95193028

95193002 
NK REMI 
*10006371 
94118019

96166002 
94264003 
MWC N110 
*10120562 
*K536/88

*K798/91

*K33/88 
LEVI

94158013 
*K121/87

*K248/91 
*K5/89

MWC 9504 
*10087195 
*WW439

96214003

97157001 
MWC 7762 
*10073852 
*STUDDED

*OTHER 
**STUDDED

Copyright 2004, USBGA All rights reserved. 
ok...that didn't really work but at least you can see her lines. The dathers name is WHFF Splash of Color he is a black and white paint.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Take a guess...*

What do you all think of her pedigree?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Take a guess...*

out standing pedigree...  :thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Take a guess...*

k thanks. I thought it was ok but I wasn't sure. I just wish I could get the father's pedigree.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Take a guess...*

She has a little amber colored discharge today....I need her to kid before the 6th because then I have to go back to school.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Take a guess...*

oh my...I hope she kids for you soon then.... ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Take a guess...*

thank you...she has more discharge today so hopefully over the weekend..?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Take a guess...*

that is ....sounding really close......


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Take a guess...*

I hope she only has two because bottlefeeding and school= no fun.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Take a guess...*

I can't blame you ....that is a lot of work...both bottle feeding and school....that can almost be impossible.... :shocked:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Take a guess...*

Yeah it can be rough....how many do you think she will have?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Take a guess...*

Getting closer....cha cha is VERY swolew, she is pacing all the time....I need this by Monday


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Take a guess...*

Babies yet?!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Take a guess...*

nope.... :hair:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Take a guess...*

ok...more discharge and udder has nearly doubled in size since last night! BABIES SOON!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Take a guess...*

So this could reallybe it! Is she posty? Take a look at the pics under posty doe and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Take a guess...*

Yes, I think this may be the real thing! She is posty and has been for a while.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Take a guess...*

You could have babies very shortly!!! :leap: From posty to delivery is often less than 12 hours....I do have to say though...IT'S ABOUT TIME!!!! :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Take a guess...*

I hope she is getting there..... ray: ....she has been stressing you for way .......to long.....LOL


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Take a guess...*

Anything new??

Hope she has a smooth kidding....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Take a guess...*

oh my - I hope it really is time!!!!!!!! :scratch:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Take a guess...*

We have BABIES!!!!!Twins a :girl: and a :boy: . The girl is doing well and is huge.She is solid red in color. The boy isn't doing as well...he is VERY weak and we had to revive him when he was bor. He is black and white. I will get picks when I can.The girl is almost 2x his size.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Take a guess...*

Finally!!!! Congrats! I hope the boy comes around for you. :girl: :boy: :wahoo:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: WE HAVE BABIES PICS SOON!!!!!!!*

C:\Documents and Settings\Denny Kraus\My Documents\Image Transfer\'09_01_09_01\DCIM\101MSDCF\DSC02013.JPG
This is a pic of the boy a pic of the girl is to come soon!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: WE HAVE BABIES PICS SOON!!!!!!!*

Congrats! And just what you ordered!
Hope the boy pulls through! His sister must have sucked up all the goodies in there!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: WE HAVE BABIES PICS SOON!!!!!!!*

Cogratulations Sara :leap: ......th pic didn't work.


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: WE HAVE BABIES PICS SOON!!!!!!!*

It is ABOUT TIME!

Congrats and I hope the little guy pulls through!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: WE HAVE BABIES PICS SOON!!!!!!!*

Oh I am happy for you ........now your stress level will go down... :hug: ...Congratulations to you... :leap: 
Have you given the little boy a bo-se or nutra drench?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: WE HAVE BABIES PICS SOON!!!!!!!*

FINALLY! I was going crazy..

congratulations!!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: WE HAVE BABIES PICS SOON!!!!!!!*

Oh sorry wrong link....he is doing much better since we got him to start eating. Here is the actual link.... http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.c ... D=11610999 if that doesn't work I'll try something else.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: WE HAVE BABIES PICS SOON!!!!!!!*

congrats!!!

The link shows one picture of the boy - handsome fellow -- and then you with a snake I assume :shrug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: WE HAVE BABIES PICS SOON!!!!!!!*

Yeah about that...it's my myspace and they are in the same folder. But that is me with a snake...LOL!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: WE HAVE BABIES PICS SOON!!!!!!!*

Awwww...so cute!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: WE HAVE BABIES PICS SOON!!!!!!!*

Thanks! Here is a pic of the girl... http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.c ... D=11624427 I'm thinking of retaining her but what are your oppinions?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: WE HAVE BABIES PICS SOON!!!!!!!*

Congrats on the kids - they are adorable. that little boy is just way to cute.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: WE HAVE BABIES PICS ADDED!*

Yeah...unfortunately he is a market weather. :sigh:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: WE HAVE BABIES PICS ADDED!*

OMG i would keep that little doe in a heartbeat


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: WE HAVE BABIES PICS ADDED!*

I'm thinking of retaining her as well...she seems to have a pretty good confirmation for her age.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: WE HAVE BABIES PICS ADDED!*

oh the girl is a darling!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: WE HAVE BABIES PICS ADDED!*

Thank you!
Now I have 2 more questions...1. The kids are only drinking out of one side do I need to milk her? I started to but she isn't a dairy goat and doesn't like it?2. The kids need names any suggestions?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: WE HAVE BABIES PICS ADDED!*

yes milk out the side they arent using right now till it is soft and that will encourage the kids to use it. I say in 2 days you will notice them eating off both sides and you wont need to milk her anymore.

I am terrible with names but for the girl I was thinking Ruby :shrug:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: WE HAVE BABIES PICS ADDED!*

Ok thanks. 
ok so on the list of possible names are : 1. Ginger (registered name would be Southern Ginger)
2. Ruby
Any more?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I milked her as much as she would atand for so I hope that is enough cause she was very aggitated


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh wow, that little girl is just gorgeous! I would definately keep her! Just beautiful!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the doeling looks like a "Strawberry" and the buckling "Blaze"

You may need to milk mom again to keep her soft enough for the kids to latch on...they will learn that there are 2 taps to use soon enough.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I had a market weather last year named Blaze so I'm not going to use that name this year sorry. I'll add strawberry to the list.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Congrats on the babies!!! :stars: 

Names...what about Amber or Scarlett?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Those are both good names...I will add them to my list.After a few days or so I will add a poll with my top 3-5 names and see what people think.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

so.. since momma's name is southern belle here's a name i thuoght of that would fit such a pretty little doe




drumroll please!




Scarlett O'Hara



for the wether to be:

Big Sam


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Ok they are good names too....I think the little boy has a name already but the girl is still up in the air. LOL! They are growing very fast.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

The little girl is adorable! What about Nutmeg (Meg for short)? With her color - I keep thinking spices...Cinnamon, Ginger, Nutmeg, Spice...you could always go the "Blues Clues" way and call her "Baby Paprika" :slapfloor: :slapfloor: What about Southern Pecan or Peanut?


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I like Nutmeg  The boy is either Rascal or Nelson not sure which yet but you can give me your input if you please. WE will see. I weighed them last night and they are 12 and 14 lbs already!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Just thought I would udate you all. The names are Southern Ginger and Rascal. They are growing like weeds at 22 (Ginger) and 17 (Rascal)lbs. at 2 weeks old.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, they are growing fast! And Ginger is a fitting name...I love it!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Thank you, I really like Nutmeg but Ginger just kinda stuck w/ her if you know what I mean. Yes, they are definately growing...I went to pick her up and about fell over!


----------

